# FliegerFriday: Mühle S.A.R. Flieger Chronograph



## StufflerMike

Today's FliegerFriday is about the Mühle S.A.R. Flieger Chronograph






​
click here


----------



## ROG58

Any good ?


----------



## StufflerMike

ROG58 said:


> Any good ?


Define „good", please. It might be that S.A.R. Pilot's requirements might not match yours.


----------



## bladerunnersj27

Awesome tool watch.
I've always wanted one but refrained from getting it due to it's size.
Mike, do you happen to know its lug to lug length? Will it be too big for my skinny 6.5" wrist?


----------



## StufflerMike

Don't know the L2L but this thread might help ?

Anybody got a Mühle Glashütte S.A.R. Flieger Chronograph? If so, let me see pics please!


----------



## ROG58

stuffler said:


> Define „good", please. It might be that S.A.R. Pilot's requirements might not match yours.


Reliability & accuracy for starters.


----------



## StufflerMike

ROG58 said:


> Reliability & accuracy for starters.


Both good.


----------



## ROG58

stuffler said:


> Both good.


Why do you have one ?


----------



## StufflerMike

ROG58 said:


> Why do you have one ?


Mitglied im N.I.M.O.C.


----------



## ROG58

stuffler said:


> Mitglied im N.I.M.O.C.


Makes perfect sense.:-s​


----------



## J969

I have one. Really like it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ripratama

Acquired one few weeks ago and am very happy with it. Rugged with just the right weight, bulk, and clarity.

Apparently there have been few updates compared to earlier batches, notably:

1. The bezel inlay is now flat and no longer domed

2. It now runs MU9413 movement which is based on Sellita SW500

Would have been perfect if the AR coating matched Breitling's; sometimes the reflections get too visible.


----------



## mpalmer

ripratama said:


> Acquired one few weeks ago and am very happy with it. Rugged with just the right weight, bulk, and clarity.
> 
> Apparently there have been few updates compared to earlier batches, notably:
> 
> 1. The bezel inlay is now flat and no longer domed
> 
> 2. It now runs MU9413 movement which is based on Sellita SW500
> 
> Would have been perfect if the AR coating matched Breitling's; sometimes the reflections get too visible.


Welcome to the forums!


----------



## dopuletz76

Racing design I think but nice job,nice dial


----------



## kidsmoke

Dang I love the SARs


----------



## WatchOutChicago

J969 said:


> I have one. Really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I was so close to buying this when Gemnation had it at 53% off a few days ago but hesitated. Woulda, shoulda, coulda! Awesome piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

